# Einlesen einer .dat-Datei (verschiedene Formate) | Entwicklung unter Einsatz von Design-Patterns



## Kenelope (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen bei der es darum geht eine .bat Datei (Inhalt: Klartext) einzulesen und daraus ein Java-Objekt zu erzeugen, das zur weiteren Verarbeitung genutzt werden kann.

Jetzt kann es sein das auch .bat-Dateien mit anderen Formaten vorkommen. Das ganze soll unter Nutzung von Design Patterns auf Wiederverwendbarkeit getrimmt sein.

Hier meine Frage:

Ich habe schon eine Vermutung. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Abstract-Factory und dem Factory-Pattern. Welches wäre hier besser geeignet? Der Inhalt der Datei soll Blockweise verarbeitet sollen, was hier eigentlich egal ist. Mir kommts nur darauf an welches Pattern ich verwenden soll. Kann mich nicht entscheiden 
Weiß da jemand weiter? (Reichen die Angaben)

Viele Grüße
Kenelope


----------

